# Samsung TV Buyers. They're Listening



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2015)

Attention Samsung Smart TV buyers. They're listening.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/samsung-clarifies-privacy-policy-smart-tv-hear/story?id=28861189


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2015)

Yup..these "smart TV's" with voice recognition capability can capture anything a person might say within their range...and pass it along to any Hacker out there.  The TV doesn't even need to be turned on to monitor a persons conversations.  Imagine buying something over the phone, and reciting your credit card number in the presence of such a TV.  Samsung makes a good TV...but I think they are blowing it with this technology.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

I heard about this on the radio last night, but also heard similar reports on the smart TVs a long time ago.  I'll do without smart TVs, smart phones and smart meters if I can help it, they don't sound very smart to me, not privacy wise anyway.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/08/telescreen/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Yup..these "smart TV's" with voice recognition capability can capture anything a person might say within their range...and pass it along to any Hacker out there.  The TV doesn't even need to be turned on to monitor a persons conversations.  Imagine buying something over the phone, and reciting your credit card number in the presence of such a TV.  Samsung makes a good TV..*.but I think they are blowing it with this technology.*



Same with the smart phones with their GPS tracking...


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

These new technologies offer a lot of "convenience", but also the potential for abuse.  Privacy is rapidly disappearing for users of these devices, and it remains to be seen just what kind of problems occur.  There is no shortage of criminals who spend their days looking for ways to rip people off, and some of these devices will just make their job easier.


----------

